# [KDE] problemas con amarok phonom y konsole (SOLUCIONADO)

## pelelademadera

bueno, tube problemas despues de un update con los array de mi raid0. no creaba los nodos, la verdad no me calente demasiado, limpie el / y recompile todo nuevamente, hice una instalacion limpia.

no solucione lo de los raid, entonces me entre a preocupar, y me di cuenta que con un

```
dmsetup mknodes
```

 creaba los nodos, podia montar los array, y funcionaba todo bien. pero cuando reiniciaba, desaparecian los nodos nuevamente, bueno, lo solucione agregando el comando antes de mount -ay en /etc/init.d/localmounty listo, ahora anda bien.

voy a los problemas.

amarok, no reproduce sonidos, tampoco lo hace kde al arrancar ni cerrar, pero si lo hace qmmp y smplayer por ejemplo. mirando la configuracion de phonom, me di cuenta que la unica salida que figura es la spdif, y yo tengo todo conectado por miniplug, no se como solucionarlo a esto....

mi audio es un integrado, intel hda de un ich9r, y el codek es realtek, esta compilado como modulo en el kernel, y como driver hace exactamente lo mismo.

antes andaba bien, el kernel usa el mismo .config que antes, y las use estimo que estan iguales, ya que copie /etc/portage/package.* y el make.conf

el otro problema es konsole, abre, pero solo muestra la ventana en negro, con el cursor pero no puedo escribir nada, ni si quiera muestra el [ususario@host] ni nada de eso, por lo que no anda....

tengo dudas con los permisos en los directorios /sys /dev/shm y /shm

el emerge chromium me pidio que haga un 

```
chmod 1777 /dev/shm
```

 no se xq....

y a su vez, chromium no navega, me tira errores en todas las paginas, mientras firefox anda perfectamente....

gracias a todos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, son varias cosas y pueden estar todas relacionadas, la mayoría de las aplicaciones escupen el log en /var/log/Xorg.0.log mientras X esté corriendo. Este archivo se reinicia con cada reinicio del servidor X.

Instalate alguna consola alternativa tipo xterm, aterm o terminal y revisa el final de este archivo buscando mensajes de error al ejecutar por ejemplo la consola de KDE que decís que no funciona:

```
tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Otra posibilidad, sin tener que instalar ninguna aplicación terminal adicional: Logueate como el mismo usuario que inició sesión en KDE en una tty y ejecutá:

```
DISPLAY=:0 konsole (o como se llame el binario ejecutable)
```

A ver cual es el mensaje de error...

De ahí en mas, vamos viendo.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> DISPLAY=:0 konsole

  me tendria que salvar las papas, xq no podia abrir ningun emulador terminal....

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ DISPLAY=:0 konsole
> 
> konsole(3025)/kdecore (KPty/K3Process) KPty::open: Can't open a pseudo teletype
> 
> konsole(3025) Konsole::Pty::flowControlEnabled: Unable to get flow control status, terminal not connected.
> ...

 

xterm desde kde no lo abre tampoco, desde consola tira este error:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ xterm
> 
> xterm Xt error: Can't open display:
> 
> xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
> ...

 

nada de nada, sin consola en escritorio por ahora

----------

## Latinvs

¿Tienes instalado el "backend" de Xine para Phonon?

Aunque muchas distros se empeñen en poner Gstreamer como dependencia para KDE y no Xine, creo que Amarok depende de Xine completamente, si no no suena. No sé cómo se puede llamar el paquete en Gentoo, en las distros que conozco suelen llevar "xine" y "phonon", y al Debian creo recordar que también "backend" en el nombre.

Perdón per oson novatillo en Gentoo, espero que con el tiempo mis respuestas sean más precisas, jeje.

----------

## pelelademadera

es que sonido tengo sin problemas. alsa anda perfecto, qmmp anda barbaro, smplayer (mplayer) anda bien, incluso tvtime reproducen audio sin problemas.

en la configuracion de multimedia, puedo elegir xine nomas como motor. despues instalando cosas para probar que onda instale jack, que me tira error y gstreamer que tampoco me anda, pero estimo que me faltan instalar paquetes...

xine que es el que siempre use lo detecta bien, todo barbaro, pero no me muestra como salidas las salidas analogicas, solo la spdif, no se si me explico, y no tengo la opcion de las salidas analogicas para subirlas en prioridad...

de todas maneras, en este momento mi prioridad es hacer andar la consola, xq estoy sospechando que son permisos de directorios y no problemas de paquetes y demas...

----------

## Latinvs

Espera, decías que todo ha sido tras una actualización... Intenta renombrar ~/.xine/catalog.cache como xine/catalog.cache.copia, o la extensión que quieras; parece que el archivito ese a veces da por saco cuando se instalan versiones nuevas de Alsa o de Xine.

Otra opción para investigar es que inicies sesión en KDE con otro usuario, si Amarok te funciona bien entonces es que la configuración de tu usuario está mal por algún motivo; y para ver si es cosa de permisos puedes a ejecutar Amarok como administrador con Kdesu. Pero el problema no creo que sea de permisos; parece que tu usuario está en el grupo "audio" puesto que puedes reproducir sonido con otros programas. Si sólo es Amarok el que falla yo sigo convencido de que el problema viene por el backend de xine para Phonon. Te vuelvo a aconsejar que te asegures de tener instalados xine-lib y phonon-kde

Puedes echarle un ojo a esto, a ver si te sirve de pista:

http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Es:Download:Gentoo Donde dice "Configurar xine para reproducir MP3s". Supongo que para otros formatos como OGG habrá que hacer lo propio.

Sobre la consola no te sé decir. De momento mientras se te arregla Konsole puedes apañarte con Xterm. Y mientras tanto yo que tú probaría también con otro usuario y con Kdesu para comprobar posibilidades. También puedes instalarte como altenartiva Yakuake, si Xterm te resulta demasiado ridimentaria. Mucha gnte prefiere Yakuake a Konsole.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys

 

Me parece que algo se le cruzó a tu /dev. Puede que el culpable sea udev, para no variar. Ves todo en orden al tirar un ls -la /dev?

Para que compares:

```
~ # ls -la /dev/

total 4

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root          4160 Apr 24 15:01 .

drwxr-xr-x 27 root root          4096 Apr 19 14:50 ..

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root           140 Apr 24 15:01 .udev

crw-------  1 root video      10, 175 Apr 24 15:00 agpgart

crw-rw----  1 root root       10,  63 Apr 24 15:00 autofs

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root           800 Apr 24 15:00 block

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root           100 Apr 24 15:00 bsg

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root            60 Apr 24 15:00 bus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             3 Apr 24 15:00 cdrom2 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             3 Apr 24 15:00 cdrw2 -> sr0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root          2860 Apr 24 15:01 char

crw-------  1 root root        5,   1 Apr 24 15:01 console

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root            11 Apr 24 15:00 core -> /proc/kcore

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root            60 Apr 24 15:00 cpu

crw-rw----  1 root root       10,  61 Apr 24 15:00 cpu_dma_latency

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root           120 Apr 24 15:01 disk

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             3 Apr 24 15:00 dvd2 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             3 Apr 24 15:00 dvdrw2 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root            13 Apr 24 15:00 fd -> /proc/self/fd

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2,   0 Apr 24 15:00 fd0

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2,  84 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u1040

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2,  88 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u1120

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2,  28 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u1440

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2, 124 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u1600

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2,  44 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u1680

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2,  60 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u1722

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2,  76 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u1743

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2,  96 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u1760

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2, 116 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u1840

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2, 100 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u1920

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2,  12 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u360

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2,  16 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u720

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2, 120 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u800

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2,  52 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u820

brw-rw----  1 root floppy      2,  68 Apr 24 15:00 fd0u830

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root        1,   7 Apr 24 15:00 full

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root       10, 229 Apr 24 15:00 fuse

crw-rw----  1 root root       10, 228 Apr 24 15:00 hpet

prw-------  1 root root             0 Apr 24 15:01 initctl

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root           120 Apr 24 15:00 input

crw-r-----  1 root kmem        1,   2 Apr 24 15:00 kmem

crw-rw----  1 root root        1,  11 Apr 24 15:00 kmsg

srw-rw-rw-  1 root root             0 Apr 24 15:01 log

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root           200 Apr 24 15:00 loop

brw-rw----  1 root disk        7,   0 Apr 24 15:00 loop0

brw-rw----  1 root disk        7,   1 Apr 24 15:00 loop1

brw-rw----  1 root disk        7,   2 Apr 24 15:00 loop2

brw-rw----  1 root disk        7,   3 Apr 24 15:00 loop3

brw-rw----  1 root disk        7,   4 Apr 24 15:00 loop4

brw-rw----  1 root disk        7,   5 Apr 24 15:00 loop5

brw-rw----  1 root disk        7,   6 Apr 24 15:00 loop6

brw-rw----  1 root disk        7,   7 Apr 24 15:00 loop7

crw-rw----  1 root lp          6,   0 Apr 24 15:00 lp0

crw-r-----  1 root kmem        1,   1 Apr 24 15:00 mem

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root            60 Apr 24 15:00 net

crw-rw----  1 root root       10,  60 Apr 24 15:00 network_latency

crw-rw----  1 root root       10,  59 Apr 24 15:00 network_throughput

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root        1,   3 Apr 24 15:00 null

crw-r-----  1 root kmem       10, 144 Apr 24 15:00 nvram

crw-rw----  1 root root        1,  12 Apr 24 15:00 oldmem

crw-r-----  1 root kmem        1,   4 Apr 24 15:00 port

crw-rw-rw-  1 root tty         5,   2 Apr 26 11:23 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root             0 Apr 24 15:00 pts

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,   0 Apr 24 15:00 ram0

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,   1 Apr 24 15:00 ram1

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,  10 Apr 24 15:00 ram10

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,  11 Apr 24 15:00 ram11

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,  12 Apr 24 15:00 ram12

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,  13 Apr 24 15:00 ram13

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,  14 Apr 24 15:00 ram14

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,  15 Apr 24 15:00 ram15

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,   2 Apr 24 15:00 ram2

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,   3 Apr 24 15:00 ram3

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,   4 Apr 24 15:00 ram4

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,   5 Apr 24 15:00 ram5

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,   6 Apr 24 15:00 ram6

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,   7 Apr 24 15:00 ram7

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,   8 Apr 24 15:00 ram8

brw-rw----  1 root disk        1,   9 Apr 24 15:00 ram9

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root        1,   8 Apr 24 15:00 random

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root           360 Apr 24 15:00 rd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             4 Apr 24 15:00 root -> sdb3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             4 Apr 24 15:00 rtc -> rtc0

crw-rw----  1 root root      254,   0 Apr 24 15:00 rtc0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             3 Apr 24 15:00 scd0 -> sr0

brw-rw----  1 root disk        8,   0 Apr 24 15:00 sda

brw-rw----  1 root disk        8,   2 Apr 24 15:01 sda2

brw-rw----  1 root disk        8,   3 Apr 24 15:01 sda3

brw-rw----  1 root disk        8,   4 Apr 24 15:00 sda4

brw-rw----  1 root disk        8,   5 Apr 24 15:01 sda5

brw-rw----  1 root disk        8,   6 Apr 24 15:01 sda6

brw-rw----  1 root disk        8,   7 Apr 24 15:01 sda7

brw-rw----  1 root disk        8,   8 Apr 24 15:01 sda8

brw-rw----  1 root disk        8,  16 Apr 24 15:00 sdb

brw-rw----  1 root disk        8,  17 Apr 24 15:00 sdb1

brw-rw----  1 root disk        8,  18 Apr 24 15:00 sdb2

brw-rw----  1 root disk        8,  19 Apr 24 15:00 sdb3

crw-rw----  1 root disk       21,   0 Apr 24 15:00 sg0

crw-rw----  1 root disk       21,   1 Apr 24 15:00 sg1

crw-rw----  1 root cdrom      21,   2 Apr 24 15:00 sg2

drwxrwxrwt  2 root root            40 Apr 24 15:01 shm

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom      11,   0 Apr 24 15:00 sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             4 Apr 24 15:00 stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             4 Apr 24 15:00 stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             4 Apr 24 15:00 stdout -> fd/1

crw-rw-rw-  1 root tty         5,   0 Apr 25 10:15 tty

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,   0 Apr 24 15:00 tty0

crw-------  1 root root        4,   1 Apr 26 11:23 tty1

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  10 Apr 24 15:01 tty10

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  11 Apr 24 15:01 tty11

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  12 Apr 24 15:00 tty12

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  13 Apr 24 15:00 tty13

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  14 Apr 24 15:00 tty14

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  15 Apr 24 15:00 tty15

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  16 Apr 24 15:00 tty16

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  17 Apr 24 15:00 tty17

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  18 Apr 24 15:00 tty18

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  19 Apr 24 15:00 tty19

crw-------  1 root root        4,   2 Apr 24 15:01 tty2

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  20 Apr 24 15:00 tty20

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  21 Apr 24 15:00 tty21

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  22 Apr 24 15:00 tty22

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  23 Apr 24 15:00 tty23

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  24 Apr 24 15:00 tty24

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  25 Apr 24 15:00 tty25

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  26 Apr 24 15:00 tty26

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  27 Apr 24 15:00 tty27

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  28 Apr 24 15:00 tty28

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  29 Apr 24 15:00 tty29

crw-------  1 root root        4,   3 Apr 24 15:01 tty3

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  30 Apr 24 15:00 tty30

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  31 Apr 24 15:00 tty31

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  32 Apr 24 15:00 tty32

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  33 Apr 24 15:00 tty33

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  34 Apr 24 15:00 tty34

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  35 Apr 24 15:00 tty35

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  36 Apr 24 15:00 tty36

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  37 Apr 24 15:00 tty37

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  38 Apr 24 15:00 tty38

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  39 Apr 24 15:00 tty39

crw-------  1 root root        4,   4 Apr 24 15:01 tty4

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  40 Apr 24 15:00 tty40

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  41 Apr 24 15:00 tty41

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  42 Apr 24 15:00 tty42

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  43 Apr 24 15:00 tty43

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  44 Apr 24 15:00 tty44

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  45 Apr 24 15:00 tty45

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  46 Apr 24 15:00 tty46

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  47 Apr 24 15:00 tty47

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  48 Apr 24 15:00 tty48

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  49 Apr 24 15:00 tty49

crw-------  1 root root        4,   5 Apr 24 15:01 tty5

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  50 Apr 24 15:00 tty50

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  51 Apr 24 15:00 tty51

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  52 Apr 24 15:00 tty52

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  53 Apr 24 15:00 tty53

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  54 Apr 24 15:00 tty54

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  55 Apr 24 15:00 tty55

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  56 Apr 24 15:00 tty56

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  57 Apr 24 15:00 tty57

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  58 Apr 24 15:00 tty58

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  59 Apr 24 15:00 tty59

crw-------  1 root root        4,   6 Apr 24 15:01 tty6

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  60 Apr 24 15:00 tty60

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  61 Apr 24 15:00 tty61

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  62 Apr 24 15:00 tty62

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,  63 Apr 24 15:00 tty63

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,   7 Apr 24 15:01 tty7

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,   8 Apr 24 15:01 tty8

crw--w----  1 root tty         4,   9 Apr 24 15:01 tty9

crw-rw----  1 root uucp        4,  64 Apr 24 15:00 ttyS0

crw-rw----  1 root uucp        4,  65 Apr 24 15:00 ttyS1

crw-rw----  1 root uucp        4,  66 Apr 24 15:00 ttyS2

crw-rw----  1 root uucp        4,  67 Apr 24 15:00 ttyS3

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root        1,   9 Apr 24 15:01 urandom

crw-rw----  1 root root      251,   1 Apr 24 15:00 usbdev1.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root root      251,   0 Apr 24 15:00 usbdev1.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root root      251,   3 Apr 24 15:00 usbdev2.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root root      251,   2 Apr 24 15:00 usbdev2.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root root      251,   5 Apr 24 15:00 usbdev3.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root root      251,   4 Apr 24 15:00 usbdev3.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root root      251,   7 Apr 24 15:00 usbdev4.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root root      251,   6 Apr 24 15:00 usbdev4.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root root      251,   9 Apr 24 15:00 usbdev5.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root root      251,   8 Apr 24 15:00 usbdev5.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root root      252,   0 Apr 24 15:00 usbmon0

crw-rw----  1 root root      252,   1 Apr 24 15:00 usbmon1

crw-rw----  1 root root      252,   2 Apr 24 15:00 usbmon2

crw-rw----  1 root root      252,   3 Apr 24 15:00 usbmon3

crw-rw----  1 root root      252,   4 Apr 24 15:00 usbmon4

crw-rw----  1 root root      252,   5 Apr 24 15:00 usbmon5

crw-rw----  1 root vboxusers  10,  58 Apr 24 15:00 vboxdrv

crw-rw----  1 root tty         7,   0 Apr 24 15:00 vcs

crw-rw----  1 root tty         7,   1 Apr 24 15:01 vcs1

crw-rw----  1 root tty         7,   2 Apr 24 15:01 vcs2

crw-rw----  1 root tty         7,   3 Apr 24 15:01 vcs3

crw-rw----  1 root tty         7,   4 Apr 24 15:01 vcs4

crw-rw----  1 root tty         7,   5 Apr 24 15:01 vcs5

crw-rw----  1 root tty         7,   6 Apr 24 15:01 vcs6

crw-rw----  1 root tty         7, 128 Apr 24 15:00 vcsa

crw-rw----  1 root tty         7, 129 Apr 24 15:01 vcsa1

crw-rw----  1 root tty         7, 130 Apr 24 15:01 vcsa2

crw-rw----  1 root tty         7, 131 Apr 24 15:01 vcsa3

crw-rw----  1 root tty         7, 132 Apr 24 15:01 vcsa4

crw-rw----  1 root tty         7, 133 Apr 24 15:01 vcsa5

crw-rw----  1 root tty         7, 134 Apr 24 15:01 vcsa6

crw-rw----  1 root root       10,  62 Apr 24 15:00 vhci

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root        1,   5 Apr 24 15:00 zero
```

----------

## pelelademadera

lo tengo que arreglar manualmente si hay diferencias? o puedo bootear un live, hacer el montaje, borrar /dev/* hacer el mount -o bind, el env-update y source /etc/profile y eso no repararia mi /dev?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

A /dev lo genera udev dinámicamente durante el booteo, así que si ves algo mal, habría que empezar por ver que le anda pasando a udev.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

observando un poco, veo que tengo un monton de tty** en mi dev, capas que por eso no puede crear mas...

 *Quote:*   

> drwxr-xr-x 18 root root     14260 abr 26 11:36 .
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 21 root root       512 abr 22 14:09 ..
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  6 root root       140 abr 26 11:36 .udev
> ...

  te parece?

----------

## pelelademadera

bueno con chmod 777 /dev/shm se arreglo chromium, no se xq, pero anda bien ahora. por otra parte arregle el sonido con un downgrade de udev, baje a -146-r algo, la ultima estable para amd64 y anda bien eso ahora, pero sigo con el problema de konsole... en realidad, de las terminales en X.... es muy molesto andar de X a tty para usar consola.... ensima me manejo casi todo de ahi....

----------

## pelelademadera

CASI SOLUCIONADO!!!!!!  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

me faltaba una linea como esta en el fstab... me quiero matar....

 *Quote:*   

> none                    /dev/pts        devpts          defaults                0       0

 

ahora, xq no se monta automaticamente en el boot?

lo de shm del chormium tengo que hacer un mount /dev/shm cada vez que arranca la pc, y lo de /dev/pts, no se xq tengo que agregar esa linea, antes no lo hacia y andaba...

estas son 2 lineas de mi fstab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
> 
> none                    /dev/pts        devpts          defaults                0 0

 

por otra parte, alguien me postea un rc-update show a ver como va eso... este es el mio, y realmente no se si falta algun servicio que haga eso que necesito

 *Quote:*   

>                   xdm |      default                                  
> 
>                  fsck | boot                                          
> 
>                  hald |      default                                  
> ...

 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, vas bien encaminado. Se me acabó la sapiencia, no se cual puede ser tu problema y no dispongo de tiempo para googlear pero no creo que sea problema de servicios:

```
~ # rc-update show

             apache2 |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

               cupsd |      default                  

             distccd |      default                  

         dkim-filter |      default                  

             dnsmasq |      default                  

             dovecot |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

            iptables |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

          lm_sensors |      default                  

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |      default                  

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                 nfs |      default                  

                ntop |      default                  

          ntp-client |      default                  

             postfix |      default                  

             proftpd |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

               samba |      default                  

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

              tuncfg |      default                  

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

              webmin |      default            
```

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

es que aparentemente por lo que lei, el servicio devfs es el que monta esos dos sistemas de ficheros que son los que me dan problemas...

bueno, de momentos, se soluciono el asunto.

pasos a resolver:

recompilar udev con flag: -devfs-compat, luego agregarlo a runlevel sysinit, no boot (aparentemente va a desaparecer esa flag, junto con el script devfs)

y como tengo raid, que aca venia mi problema... agregue lvm a runlevel boot (por si no saben, lvm2 es el que se encarga de los raids, no es mas device-mapper o algo asi como era antes), y bueno, eso soluciona absolutamente todos mis  problemas de momento

titulo como cerrado, cualquier cosa reabro

muchisimas gracias Inodoro_Pereyra y Latinvs. espero que le sirva a alguien, o que no le suceda a nadie,,,,

graciela

----------

